# 6 weight reel on 7 weight rod?!?



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

This is where come for my fly fishing information! I just got a new Thomas And Thomas 7 weight. Can I put my hatch finatic 6 weight reel on the rod? I plan on putting 20# backing with some 8 weight Rio for the line. I’m guessing I can but I enjoy everyone’s input. Thank you!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You answered your own question......


----------



## R-Factor (Mar 30, 2018)

Derek Radtke said:


> This is where come for my fly fishing information! I just got a new Thomas And Thomas 7 weight. Can I put my hatch finatic 6 weight reel on the rod? I plan on putting 20# backing with some 8 weight Rio for the line. I’m guessing I can but I enjoy everyone’s input. Thank you!


Good choice in rod and reel brands! Hatch's 5+ or 7+ would both work with your 7 weight, but I prefer the 5+ on 7 weights. You might be happier with a true line weight match with your rod, but that depends on a lot.....which T&T are we talking about- Exocett? I believe we have some Exocett users in the house if that's the case- they should be able to offer some input there.


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

If exocett - wulff BTT 6 wt, Cortland Flats 7 wt or rio bonefish regular or direct core in 7 wt - maybe even the 6 wt. wulff BTT will handle most flies if you’re using heavy crab patterns for redfish or anything. The rio bonefish will not in the 7 wt line from my experience.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I use a 7wt exocett with an older sage wide arbor 5-6wt reel. Capacity is the only issue and I get around that by using braid for backing. Makes for a light fun outfit and I've taken enough long running fish with it (bonefish 8-9lb class, bonito, small albies, 20ish lb striped bass) to be confident using it in situations where I'd previously wanted an 8wt. 

I like the rod with a 7wt SA bonefish line (a true to weight line) but I've also fished it with a RIO flats pro 7wt line (which is actually an 8wt weighing 210g at 30' and 250g full head) and it does well. I've also used it with an Airflo 7wt striper coldwater intermediate line and it carries that long head, which I think weighs 270g, just fine. I'd would, however, check what your RIO line weighs. RIO seems to under-rate many of their lines and I'd not be surprised if you find your 8wt line is actually a 9wt.


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

One other, SA Mastery Saltwater 7 wt


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Derek Radtke said:


> This is where come for my fly fishing information! I just got a new Thomas And Thomas 7 weight. Can I put my hatch finatic 6 weight reel on the rod? I plan on putting 20# backing with some 8 weight Rio for the line. I’m guessing I can but I enjoy everyone’s input. Thank you!


Ok, we want to help you, but you have to be more specific. Which T&T rod? Which Rio 8wt line? Why the 8wt line? What area? How long have you been fishing those areas? Are you from up north? Have you had any formal fly casting instructions? What are you targeting with that rod and what are the fishing conditions that you will be using it under?

Answer these and I can give you more specifics.


----------

